# Advice on installing rear coil springs



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm planning to install OEM rear coil springs on my 67 goat hardtop, and also one inch spacers. Will I need to unbolt the shocks for the removal and install? I'm pretty sure the old spring can be llifted out using a pry bar, but not sure if I can install the new springs the same way especially with the 1 inch spacer. Would appreciate your advice on best way to tackle this. Many thanks.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes unbolt the shocks then you can push down on the side you're changing as the rear end will pivot up and down. With a spacer going in it will be a little tighter going in.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Most people have thier own tried and true method... It wont be as easy as it seems it should... Especially with a new rubber gasket up top. I unbolted the shocks and mucled it all in, but another member insists that "one side at a time" is easier. I can see that it could be. Either way... unbolt the shock or shocks and get to work!

It's not a long job, it's just aggravating.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Yes unbolt the shocks then you can push down on the side you're changing as the rear end will pivot up and down. With a spacer going in it will be a little tighter going in.





Baaad65 said:


> Yes unbolt the shocks then you can push down on the side you're changing as the rear end will pivot up and down. With a spacer going in it will be a little tighter going in.


Thanks, Baaad! Hopefully, unbolting the shock will allow me to get over the spacer without compressing the coil springs. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Most people have thier own tried and true method... It wont be as easy as it seems it should... Especially with a new rubber gasket up top. I unbolted the shocks and mucled it all in, but another member insists that "one side at a time" is easier. I can see that it could be. Either way... unbolt the shock or shocks and get to work!
> 
> It's not a long job, it's just aggravating.


Thanks, Army. I figured it wouldn't be as easy as it looks, but working on one side at a time makes sense. Glad for this forum and all the expertise!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sdpepper said:


> Thanks, Army. I figured it wouldn't be as easy as it looks, but working on one side at a time makes sense. Glad for this forum and all the expertise!


It is as easy as it looks. Disconnect the lower shock bolts. Stick a jack under one side shock mount bracket. Jack up until the other side spring literally falls out. Repeat for the other side.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> It is as easy as it looks. Disconnect the lower shock bolts. Stick a jack under one side shock mount bracket. Jack up until the other side spring literally falls out. Repeat for the other side.


Thanks 66! Should I do this with both rear tires off and the frame on jack stands?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sdpepper said:


> Thanks 66! Should I do this with both rear tires off and the frame on jack stands?


You are going to need to have the rear suspension hanging. Jack stands on frame rail is the best way to go.
You may or may not need to remove the rear wheels depending on how tall your tires are.
I'd probably just pull them off for simplicity's sake.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im thinking of removing the rear man brakes installing discs, as I was looking at the operation I noticed the shocks rubber is cracked old. The way I understand this is you loosen the spring then put a jack on top of the axle housing and jack up the body to remove the spring? I dont have a small jack like that bottle neck I guess, cant break the axle housing? I better search Youtube


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

What I did was get the car up with jack stands under the frame, (wheel chock the fronts tires on both sides front and back) then put the floor jack under the pumpkin, disconnect the bottom shock mounts and lower the diff with the jack, unbolt the springs from the perches and they might fall out with a little up and down motion of the rear end. Just watch the rubber brake line going to the diff, you might have to disconnect it but watch that you don't tear it loose. This is with wheels off of course...also make sure the insulators go back in correctly. I will be doing this also this winter replacing my stock springs with some UMI performance springs.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thats what I did thanks worked great I ordered UMI performance rear stock springs. Dont want it lower. But it should help with everything else I've done. 
I installed a SS gas tank, the input neck doesnt line up very well its a bit high will have to put gas in with a funnel. Maybe it will work not sure, still waiting for the machinist to order pistons he says he on the list to order then that takes 6-8 weeks. Been waiting since July. What a joke this trade is,, auto repair, you cant get anything special at a decent time, a portion of the trades are flakes and or crooks. Ebay is the worst. They say they stand by to help, I got a valley pan it is pitted I tried to return it they looked the other way went round and round with them.


----------

